# Practice spots in London, ON?



## sgdnfan (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I was just curious if anyone could recommend a decent practice spot in London for relatively cheap??? I was thinking about one of those storage places... but am curious if anyone has any other suggestions... We'd be looking at somewhere were we could just leave our heavier gear there (drum kit, amps, etc)

Thanks!

-sgdnfanevilGuitar:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hmmm. Never used a storage unit before. 

I went to a place a year or so ago just off Queen's Ave near Adelaide. Recording / rehearsing studio in a detached garage beside the owner's house. Can't remember what it cost us, but it was pretty cheap - $15 / hour, maybe a bit less than that. Not sure about leaving your gear there. We brought our own but there was a fair bit lying around. I think we used the drum kit (or part of it) that was there.

Can't remember the name, but I believe we found it through "Overhear". If you're interested I can try to track down my old drummer to see if he remembers the name of the guy.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh yeah. I also jammed with some guys a few times almost 2 years ago downtown off of York St. It was upstairs above and behind a flower shop. He was trying at the time to turn it into a rehearsal and recording studio. Tim Leclair was his name I believe. Advertises as a drum teacher around town.


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Oh yeah. I also jammed with some guys a few times almost 2 years ago downtown off of York St. It was upstairs above and behind a flower shop. He was trying at the time to turn it into a rehearsal and recording studio. Tim Leclair was his name I believe. Advertises as a drum teacher around town.


Tim runs Sonic Simion studios on Adelaide street by St. James now. Teaches drum lessons out of there, and also does recording. Rehearsal time isn't that expensive (I think around $15 an hour), but he does charge for use of his drum kit and guitar amps. My band practiced there last winter, and probably again this winter once we get going again. 

He's a cool guy, and provides quality insight into your playing and performance. 

There's another one over by the fairgrounds in the basement of a Print shop. Practiced out of there for awhile but it was a little sketchy, and the owner would always show up late for rehearsal and tried to scam us out of some money. Sonic Simion is a million times better than that place.

There's a place called Blue Moon studios out in the east end that is sketchy as well, but cheap. I don't know too much about it, but my band used to practice there before I came in. 

I saw an ad at Guitarworks for another studio that was a bit more expensive, but offered quality gear (PA, Marshall, Mesa) for a fee.


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

Also, in the plaza where Sonic Simion is located, there was always a metal band practicing on the 2nd level of one of the shops. Don't know what the deal with that place is though.


----------

